# SWOAPE Announcements mailing list



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

I have created a mailing list for SWOAPE announcements for those who do not frequent the forums in the form of a Google group. I've sent invites to Rob and Matt. The club officers will be managers for the mailing list and only they will be able to post to the list and to see the members listing.

Matt and Rob, once you've accepted, I'll make you managers, then you'll be able to send invites to everyone else. Members will be able to access it like a standard mailing list (via email commands) or visit the group's web page if they have Google logins. The page for the list/group is http://groups.google.com/group/swoape-announce


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for joining us Dave.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

No prob,glad to be a member.


----------

